# 16 and 1



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

man the mavs did NOT play that well tonight but they had a balanced scoring attack with 6 players in double figures. NVE is getting more comfortable in the offense. Raef played ok in his first real action tonight. The mavs defense was bad tonight. They seemed to not be playing well at all defensively. The raptors shot terribly but they got way too many open looks, layups and dunks tonight. Too many offensive rebounds as well. But najera missed his second straight game with knee swelling and he sets the tone for the mavs on the defensive end. He's their most physical player. 

Teams are just fouling the <strike>shyt </strike>(NO masking of vulgarities, please. Thank you.) out of dirk. His teammates gonna have to step it up. They can't just watch him get hacked and pushed and knocked to the floor all game and smile about it. They gotta set the TONE ON THEIR HOMECOURT that that mess won't be allowed. Dirk hurt his elbow tonight with DAVIS, MICHAEL BRADLEY AND GREG FOSTER just fouling him at every opportunity. Raja bell is gangsta though. He got ejected for throwing bows but that's what you gotta do when a team tries to be extremely physical with you. You put in a player like najera, bell, etc etc and let them do that mess back. Team's aren't even trying to play defense on dirk anymore. Just foul foul foul foul foul foul and see what the refs let them get away with. Either the refs gotta start protecting DIRK BETTER or the mavs gotta start developing a thick skin. I think NVE and raef are struggling with the defensive schemes. bradley is back to playing like mess again. His confidence is mess. since yao kicked his butt. Vince had mad dunks all over the place but he's settling for jumpers too much. I don't know why he does that mess when he can just about take anyone off the dribble or penetrate and create opportunities for his teammates. With all that said and done the portland game on wednesday scares me cause I know the blazers gonna pull that same mess that the raptors pulled tonight to try and hurt dirk. That's not cool. If you can't stop him then you just can't stop him but all the flagrant bs fouls gotta cease. Cuban will prolly start getting fined in a few more games if this keeps up and the refs don't call it.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I thought their defense tightened up in the last few minutes of the game. Dirk made a few good defensive plays at critical times, for a change.

Bell is tough, one has to be to play for L. Brown or a Pat Riley or a Doug Collins. He and Najera are tough minded which really helps.

At any rate, it was a good win.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I thought their defense tightened up in the last few minutes of the game. Dirk made a few good defensive plays at critical times, for a change.
> 
> Bell is tough, one has to be to play for L. Brown or a Pat Riley or a Doug Collins. He and Najera are tough minded which really helps.
> ...



yeah it was an ok win but the mavs didn't play good. they gave up too many layups and open looks. IT looked like the kings game all over until late in the 4th. They won't win a title playing "D" like that


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

it just goes to show you how talented the mavs are, their star player didnt play well and they still won

someone always steps up


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> it just goes to show you how talented the mavs are, their star player didnt play well and they still won
> 
> someone always steps up


You got that right! When you think of all of the games that neither NVE and Raef played - this is a DEEP team that is embracing the zone defense. IF they keep that up, they will be a team to be reckoned with this year.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

If anyones been watching the games it seems legal to beat up the Mavs now. I guess the leagues refs havent accepted the Mavs as a top team.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

word man. I don't think it's fair for the mavs to get beat up like that an no fouls be called. Portland is gonna try to do it tonight. Just wait and see


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> word man. I don't think it's fair for the mavs to get beat up like that an no fouls be called. Portland is gonna try to do it tonight. Just wait and see


agreed. I thought Popeye Jones was signed to be the enforcer of this team. Is he still hurt


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

naw he's back. He played last night. He's just not 100 percent yet. Mavs beat the heck out of portland last night. LOL


----------

